# short or long tails



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

i just wanna throw this out there.

who prefers short tailed bettas and who prefers long tail bettas. not the colors but the form factor?

there is supposed to be a poll on this.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Depends on the betta, really  So long as the finnage isn't monseriously huge and hindering to the bettas' movement and such, I like long and short fins just the same xDD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm currently breeding short fins but I love them both.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I... am not sure. I'm a big fan of PK's and HMPK's, but I do like DT's and DBT's a lot too.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

haha i figgured you were a short finned vamp  btw my vote is wild short finned bettas.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

I would loveee to have a spade tail.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

i like zee long fins!!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I find many of the different tail types to be equally beautiful and each with their own charm, but I'm reluctant now to label any particular one as a top "favorite". 

Beauty in variety.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

wow way to not commit lol


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Short fins. I now have a HM and he's a tailbiter. From what I hear this is a common issue. My betta has riuned his tail- I almost hate him for it, the stupid fish. Next time I'm going for a PK or a female.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

They each have their charms! 

The massively finned bettas are pretty in their own way. Although I have to admit I'd probably sooner buy a plakat, or a mid-finned betta, just because I don't have the experience to deal with any special care a fish like that would need.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I like long tails for my own babies but all types have their charm. Though I think my VT disagrees. He insists on biting his down so his whole body has the same length fins. 

The brat.

My HM's leave their fins alone however.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Long Fins!


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Long fins, but my VT insists on ruining his beautiful yellow and blue tail. I got so irritated at him that I almost asked my friend to take him, but now I realize I was over reacting. But he's still here, and I love him.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I love both but I really love the long fins of a Crown Tail or the big fins of a Feather Tail.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I pick my fish based on personality and whether or not they "call" to me--sounds silly, but I have owned each variety over the years, and I have loved each fish for what they are. In my experience, my simple veil tails have had some of the most intelligence and most outgoing personalities, but were most vulnerable to tail biting. Crowntails I had were beautiful, especially in their movement, but over time their rays tend to break. Halfmoons are gorgeous, but tend to be less active. Plakats are very active, but don't have the same effect as the longfins when they move. I love their aggression level and chunky manly bodies, though. DBTs have kind of an odd shape in my opinion, I love the fullness of them but there's something a little off with their topline, and they seem prone to SBD problems.

Even after going over all that I still can't pick a favorite, lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I picked long fins. If you've never seen a show quality HM in person you just can't imagine the beauty and grace these fish have. They are pretty in pictures but in real life they are just that much more gorgeous.

My ideal betta would be a male HM either Turquoise or Steel Blue, masked, with nice thick fins (which is hard to come by it seems), 180* spread (no more, no less), and that very symmetrical, almost circular shape made from the anal, caudal, and dorsal fin when the fish is flared. I like wide ventrals tipped white and colored pectoral fins. I would also want the fish to have little to no metallic (or shininess) to it.

I love all tail types but HMs just stand out above the rest to me.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Adastra said:


> I pick my fish based on personality and whether or not they "call" to me


Lol, +1 to that. My fish are always picked in that manor. I do prefer the look of a nice, full-finned DRCT....but only just ever so slightly over others. And I'm not overly fond of DTs and fish with massive fins, just because it makes me kind of sad watching how hard they have to work to swim, and how they're so prone to tailbitting...BUT Its all about the personality in the end, if they just call out to me


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

amazing how we can be called by the fish LOL  my violet goby did that to me and so did my silver lyretail mollies. i didn't even like white mollies from the net pics of them but then i saw them in petco and said "yes... they are going in my bracktank."
haha now i got 20 ghost shrimps 1 violet goby *juevinile 7 inchish* and 3 mollies i bought 4 but one's innards proflated on the 2nd day and i had to feed him to the crawdad. 1 male 2 fems and both are preggers. man i can sit and watch that tank all day long even better than my tv 

oh yeah ps: Bring Up My Post


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

carpenter547 said:


> haha i figgured you were a short finned vamp  btw my vote is wild short finned bettas.


Hehe last year it was "oooh look how long those fins are" now it's "Psssh who needs long fins when you can HMs and PKs in one" XD

My ideal betta is either a long or shortfin, pure single colored with a 180* caudel. Or a pure red VT. I'm also in love with shiny bettas...gotta love them dragons!!


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

i don't know what kinda betta this is but i like this one









don't even know if it is male or female but it is be-A-utiful.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I love long tails. Specially the one my little one has... he moves it so gorgeous! He reminds me of the fish dancing on the first Disney Fastasia movie! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWKKJwBXir4


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I really like both beacause I like long finned bettas like VTs and also like short finned bettas like HMPKs and such.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

carpenter547 said:


> i don't know what kinda betta this is but i like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant even see the pic :/


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

hope that worked gya technology grrrrr...

technology will do 3 thing 
make your life better
make your life faster
make your life easier
but the catch is only 2 can be done at a time


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

well wouldnt you consider better and easier the same?

btw, that is a nice looking fish. Looks like a wild type


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

carpenter547 said:


> hope that worked gya technology grrrrr...
> 
> Technology will do 3 thing
> make your life better
> ...


 xdddddd


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

*depends*



CjRager89 said:


> well wouldnt you consider better and easier the same?
> 
> btw, that is a nice looking fish. Looks like a wild type



that is a subject ruled by interpretation.
better buildings are not easier buildings to make
easier buildings are not better built

windows is easier to use but that doesn't make it a better os than command line *nix
command line *nix is not easier to use than windows but is far better.

ofcourse the easier a woman is the better off we are :shock: *OH EMM GEE DID HE JUST GO THERE GIRL DOUBLE YOU TEE EFF. WAT EVA LOOSA* :crazy:

figgured i would beat them to the punch in thier own language.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's a male smaragdina I think. I know for certain it's a male.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

not trying to blend posts but aren't smaragdina a peaceful wild species?

would i need to make blackish water for them or would clear be good?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta smaragdina are closely related to splendens. Meaning they have aggressive traits as well. The problem with buying smaragdina, maichai, and imbellis are that they are also bred for fighting...just like splendens.

No you don't need brackish water, they all come from the same swamps just in different parts of Thailand.


----------

